# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Spot, smart home camera, iSmart Alarm, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iSmart Alarm, Inc.

Home page - ismartalarm.com/spot

"Spot - The coolest smart home camera EVER" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Spot, from iSmartAlarm

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> Spot is a new way to monitor your home - Easy to use, packed with capabilities, and affordable. Spot is a smart home camera, but WAY more than that too. Spot is your new friend, your watchdog, your ears, your intercom, your link to your home, and your new family member.

----------


## Airicist

Spot - the coolest smart home security camera ever

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> Spot is a new way to monitor your home - Easy to use, packed with capabilities, and affordable. Spot is a smart home camera, but WAY more than that too. Spot is your new friend, your watchdog, your ears, your intercom, your link to your home, and your new family member.

----------

